# AabsoluTTe Issue 39



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Issue 39 of the Club Magazine, absoluTTe, is now hitting doorsteps!

The online version is also available via the Members Forum for all Club Members:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewforum.php?f=28

Don't forget to register an account if you are a Club Member but cannot access the link above.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

received mine, looks great


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Received, thank you very much, looks great.


----------

